# Urgent help required!!



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay,So basically I want to move to the United States of America,In Specifics Alabama...I run my own successful company and I want to move to America to live and continue my business...what would be my best options to getting a visa to fulfil my dreams and what visa's would be applicable to my personal circumstances?? any help would be HUGELY APPRECIATED,email me back 

Thanks
Alex


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

You haven't given your personal circumstances.

What's your company's turnover? How long has it been trading? How many people does it employ? Could it be run without you there? How much capital have you got?


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> You haven't given your personal circumstances.
> 
> What's your company's turnover? How long has it been trading? How many people does it employ? Could it be run without you there? How much capital have you got?



Okay, My personal circumstances are as follows.

Company Turnover per annum: £145,000
only been in business 2 years
its a self employed business,no employee's
it could be run without me there,so long as i hired an co-executor to the company


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Madpoison said:


> Okay, My personal circumstances are as follows.
> 
> Company Turnover per annum: £145,000
> only been in business 2 years
> ...


Doubt the business is substantial enough to qualify for an L1.


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Doubt the business is substantial enough to qualify for an L1.


Define what would be substancial enough to qualift for an L1??
i mean by next summer,the company projections have predicted the business to be a multi-million pound company


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Madpoison said:


> Define what would be substancial enough to qualift for an L1??
> i mean by next summer,the company projections have predicted the business to be a multi-million pound company


You need some employees and a suitable company structure to support those employees to have a hope of getting an L1 visa. Don't forget that the visa came about for the likes of Microsoft and General Motors to move their staff to the US. Whilst you don't need to be in that league, a one-man band probably ain't going to do it.

You can look at the E2, too, if you think you have a good business plan. But applications through London usually expect at least a couple of hundred k on the table, more than the L1. In addition, the journey to living here permanently is more complicated.

If the company becomes mutli-million dollar, your worries are at an end. You can just buy a green card on an EB5 ticket and do whatever you like once you get here.


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

:ranger:


Fatbrit said:


> You need some employees and a suitable company structure to support those employees to have a hope of getting an L1 visa. Don't forget that the visa came about for the likes of Microsoft and General Motors to move their staff to the US. Whilst you don't need to be in that league, a one-man band probably ain't going to do it.
> 
> You can look at the E2, too, if you think you have a good business plan. But applications through London usually expect at least a couple of hundred k on the table, more than the L1. In addition, the journey to living here permanently is more complicated.
> 
> If the company becomes mutli-million dollar, your worries are at an end. You can just buy a green card on an EB5 ticket and do whatever you like once you get here.



How much does an EB5 Ticket cost?
so what would be, in your opinion,be the best option for me to get into the USA? and how soon could i expect to get in?
:ranger:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Let's start from the beginning.
What triggers his urgency? Why AL? Where in AL? What kind of business are you running in UK? Do you have 500k to invest at risk?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Madpoison said:


> :ranger:
> 
> 
> How much does an EB5 Ticket cost?
> ...


EB5 costs $0.5M or $1M -- two totally different programs. The cheaper program is due to sunset (expire) soon, but Congress keep giving it another 6 months of life every time this happens. Whether they will this time is anyone's guess.


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

:ranger:


Fatbrit said:


> EB5 costs $0.5M or $1M -- two totally different programs. The cheaper program is due to sunset (expire) soon, but Congress keep giving it another 6 months of life every time this happens. Whether they will this time is anyone's guess.



$0.5   !!!!!!!!!! I COULD BUY MY OWN DAMN COUNTRY FOR THAT LOL

i could probably get in on an R Visa,because Im a monk also

:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Madpoison said:


> :ranger:
> 
> 
> $0.5   !!!!!!!!!! I COULD BUY MY OWN DAMN COUNTRY FOR THAT LOL
> ...


Time for reality 101 and some serious homework.
Back to my questions ...


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

twostep said:


> Time for reality 101 and some serious homework.
> Back to my questions ...


Sorry in all seriousness, I do run my own company, I also have a National Diploma in Applied Science,and a National Diploma in Applied Science Forensics 

Would this help at all


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Madpoison said:


> $0.5   !!!!!!!!!! I COULD BUY MY OWN DAMN COUNTRY FOR THAT LOL


Even with an L they'd expect (beyond the lacking employees and structure), probably $100k or so of investment minimum.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Madpoison said:


> Sorry in all seriousness, I do run my own company, I also have a National Diploma in Applied Science,and a National Diploma in Applied Science Forensics
> 
> Would this help at all


Not much:>)
AL - where? It is 5:20 and I had a rough day at 90F in AL:>)
Pls check your PM.


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

twostep said:


> Not much:>)
> AL - where? It is 5:20 and I had a rough day at 90F in AL:>)
> Pls check your PM.


Yeah, your personal message was of some help but it seemed you were rubbing it in my face lol

:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Madpoison said:


> i could probably get in on an R Visa,because Im a monk also


A relatively easy path if genuine and you can find a sponsor. They run the fine tooth comb through you though on the lookout for any hint of fraud. But if it's kosher, a nice and easy path.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Madpoison said:


> Yeah, your personal message was of some help but it seemed you were rubbing it in my face lol
> 
> :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


Read into it whatever pleases you. It was an offer.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> A relatively easy path if genuine and you can find a sponsor. They run the fine tooth comb through you though on the lookout for any hint of fraud. But if it's kosher, a nice and easy path.


I offered to dig through my local network but must have hit a sore spot:>)


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

twostep said:


> Read into it whatever pleases you. It was an offer.



can you explain what you meant in your private message please?

Thanks buddy.
Alex

:ranger: :ranger: :ranger: :ranger: :ranger: :ranger: :ranger: :ranger: :ranger:


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> I offered to dig through my local network but must have hit a sore spot:>)


Just read your post on the job forum. I hope you know it's futile. Let's say I owned an English tea room and decided to sponsor you because I can't find a Merry Can who can bake scones properly.

I'm going to pay out $10k or more in fees and to lawyers, then wait around 5 years before you'll get the visa (EB3 are numerically limited) and come over and start working.

Ain't gonna happen! Sorry to be blunt and all that.

May be some hope on a internship or similar program. Marriott used to do them -- though unsure whether for chefs. Your lack of tertiary education rules most of them out.

I presume there's a love interest in Alabama. Provided it is a person of the other sex, you have one option left that usually works -- the "m" word. That or the DV if you were born in NI.


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Just read your post on the job forum. I hope you know it's futile. Let's say I owned an English tea room and decided to sponsor you because I can't find a Merry Can who can bake scones properly.
> 
> I'm going to pay out $10k or more in fees and to lawyers, then wait around 5 years before you'll get the visa (EB3 are numerically limited) and come over and start working.
> 
> ...



There is a love interest in Alabama,but she wont marry me,she aint ready for it.
also what do you mean the DV programme and yeah i was born,and live in Northern Ireland.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Madpoison said:


> There is a love interest in Alabama,but she wont marry me,she aint ready for it.
> also what do you mean the DV programme and yeah i was born,and live in Northern Ireland.


You can search this very forum. Read carefully and understand before you act -- there's already one visitor here who's made a hash of it.


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> You can search this very forum. Read carefully and understand before you act -- there's already one visitor here who's made a hash of it.


Say what now??? 
can you just explain what a DV is?? and what it entails etc etc

Thanks mate.
Alex


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Madpoison said:


> Say what now???
> can you just explain what a DV is?? and what it entails etc etc
> 
> Thanks mate.
> Alex


No -- I ain't here to spoon feed you. If you're incapable of doing a basic search, you're not ready for America......even Alabama.


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> No -- I ain't here to spoon feed you. If you're incapable of doing a basic search, you're not ready for America......even Alabama.



Okay so yeah,that was completely uncalled for, no need to be rude, if you didnt want to explain then dont post simple,
I appreciate all help given to me,and thats why im on this, for help.


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

I presume that you are talking about a Diversity Visa??
which is only done through a lottery?? 
and the DV lottery for 2010 is over apparently according to google


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Madpoison said:


> and the DV lottery for 2010 is over apparently according to google


Well that's the end of that then, isn't it?


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Well that's the end of that then, isn't it?


tut tut,you and your defeatus attitude lol
ill go in as an illegal immigrant and clean apartment buildings.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Madpoison said:


> tut tut,you and your defeatus attitude lol
> ill go in as an illegal immigrant and clean apartment buildings.


My defeatist attitude already has a pretty blue US passport to match my burgundy red UK one.

Personally, I think it's all going to end in tears. You need to do less dreaming and more studying.

There's only one option on the table at the moment: the diversity visa. Suggest you start studying it. Your chances are around 1 in 50. Not spectacular.....but not bad either.

Also look to getting an internship (J1) with your chef skills or seasonal work (H2b) at a hotel. Search the large chains like Marriott and Hilton.


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> My defeatist attitude already has a pretty blue US passport to match my burgundy red UK one.
> 
> Personally, I think it's all going to end in tears. You need to do less dreaming and more studying.
> 
> ...



Wow FatBrit, you're a meanie, im turned on by your sarcasm lol

All i want to do is live and work in the USA,simple.

Ill try the diversity visa for 2011,but dont know when it runs

Thanks for the adivce, ill contact chain hotels with emails asking would they be interested in participating in an internship with me etc

Maybe you want to marry me  lol


Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Madpoison said:


> All i want to do is live and work in the USA,simple.


And all I've tried to do is help you in that direction. Your choices are very limited. It wasn't *me* who made them limited.

We've also had to deal with your flights of fancy over being a CEO and a monk rather than a chef with a basic education.


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> And all I've tried to do is help you in that direction. Your choices are very limited. It wasn't *me* who made them limited.
> 
> We've also had to deal with your flights of fancy over being a CEO and a monk rather than a chef with a basic education.


basically Im a CEO of my own company, i used to be a chef
and i was joking with the whole monk thing.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Madpoison said:


> basically Im a CEO of my own company, i used to be a chef
> and i was joking with the whole monk thing.


I'm afraid it just doesn't flow...

Sorry.


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> I'm afraid it just doesn't flow...
> 
> Sorry.


I dont understand what you mean by that but whatever, I think what ill do is try and find someone to sponsor me to go over and also use some dating websites like match (d0t) (com) to get someone willing to get married and go that way if the employment sponsor thing doesnt work,

id like to thank ALL of you for ALL of your help, it is grately appreciated,and ill keep you updated on how I get on.

God Bless.
:ranger: :ranger: :ranger: :ranger: :ranger:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> No -- I ain't here to spoon feed you. If you're incapable of doing a basic search, you're not ready for America......even Alabama.


Now, now - ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

When you are ready for Q&A let me know.
If the chick is "not ready" - time for reality check 101. Immigration fraud through marriage is an interesting crime which very often results in upleasant circumstances.
Cook and CEO of some obscure small business does not give any information. No information = no answers. US immigration is a serious business involving research not silly comments.

Please use smilies sparingly - we have a limited supply.


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay listen, lets get down to it.
Im 18 years old, I dont care how I do it,but I want to move and live in America, I need to know what is the quickest AND most viable option to do so.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Madpoison said:


> Okay listen, lets get down to it.
> Im 18 years old, I dont care how I do it,but I want to move and live in America, I need to know what is the quickest AND most viable option to do so.


Is this more along the line of CEO, monk, chef, illegal marriage?


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

twostep said:


> Is this more along the line of CEO, monk, chef, illegal marriage?


Look hands down like
I was a chef for 2-3 years then started my own company, 
i was joking bout the monk thing and hell if illegal marriage meant getting a visa then why not, its not like im going to be an illegal immigrant whos gunna **** the government and live a life of luxury, i actually want to live a live out there, pay my taxes etc and lead a simple life.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Madpoison said:


> Look hands down like
> I was a chef for 2-3 years then started my own company,
> i was joking bout the monk thing and hell if illegal marriage meant getting a visa then why not, its not like im going to be an illegal immigrant whos gunna **** the government and live a life of luxury, i actually want to live a live out there, pay my taxes etc and lead a simple life.


It is pretty cut and dry

Employer sponsor
Employer transfer
Marriage to US citizen
Investment
Lottery

You qualify for one of these basic categories education/finance/luck - you have a chance. Details on uscics.gov Your desires are of secondary nature until you have a visa.


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

twostep said:


> It is pretty cut and dry
> 
> Employer sponsor
> Employer transfer
> ...


Okay thanks very much for that, 
I think my best option at the moment are
employer sponsor
marriage 
or investment

thanks for the help twostep,appreciate it mate


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Madpoison said:


> Okay thanks very much for that,
> I think my best option at the moment are
> employer sponsor


I don't!


:deadhorse:


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> I don't!
> 
> 
> :deadhorse:


You dont think my best option is employment sponsor :S

whats with the dead horse? lol

why wouldnt employer sponsor be a good idea? because of the costs??


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Madpoison said:


> You dont think my best option is employment sponsor :S
> 
> whats with the dead horse? lol
> 
> why wouldnt employer sponsor be a good idea? because of the costs??


It's simply not going to happen. But if you want to keep trying, don't let me put you off. Let us know when you get an offer.


----------



## Madpoison (Aug 25, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> It's simply not going to happen. But if you want to keep trying, don't let me put you off. Let us know when you get an offer.


FatBrit,
I have the highest respect for you, and I take your words as Gospel, and If you say that It isnt going to happen in terms of employment sponsor, then I aint gunna try that route anymore,
Thanks Mate.


----------

